# Intl piano competitions with n without mandatory contemporary/commissioned work



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

The requirement of performing a rather recent composition (often commissioned) has crept into many international piano competitions; and the mandatory contemporary/commissioned works are, without exception, inferior to the traditional masterpieces willingly chosen by the contestants. To my knowledge, some most prestigious competitions don't have such a requirement: the Chopin and the Tchaikovsky. I also like the fact that the Chopin and the Tchaikovsky don't require contestants to play a piano trio or quartet or whatever. Could you list the prestigious competitions where the required repertoire doesn't include a mandatory contemporary/commissioned work or chamber music?


----------

